# Dell Kace M300



## Phishfry (Jan 24, 2019)

I found this cool little box from Dell for network management. It uses an Arm processor.
Very neat.
Do you think it could run FreeBSD?
https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/cty/kace-m300-asset-management-appliance/spd/kace-m300


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 24, 2019)

That was a trick question. It already runs FreeBSD! Looks like a custom version.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/232383957636?


----------

